# Beer Runneth Over



## uavwmn (Apr 11, 2008)

Started my Irish Stout yesterday. Fermentation is definitely in full force!!! It is foaming over the primary bucket!!!!!! Like ocean foam!!
I am assuming my bucket wasn't large enough???? haha
I am using my wine primary bucket. 
Is this normal for this much foam?????


----------



## masta (Apr 11, 2008)

Is this a BrewHouse Kit? I assume since you said wine primary bucket this is a 7.9 gal bucket?


----------



## wildridge (Apr 11, 2008)

I figure that's normal for a Brew House kit. I've made 2 batches of the IPA several months ago. I ended up having to use a blow off tube to keep the mess under control.


----------



## Dean (Apr 11, 2008)

Use a 10 gallon primary with BrewHouse kits, or you must use a blowoff tube. Even on the 10 gallon, with some types of beer, high krausen can be about 3" under the lid.

And once you brew beer in a primary, you'll know from the smell, that you'll only want to brew beer in that primary again. However, once you taste your own beer, you'll never want to purchase mass produced, bland tasteless beer again either. You'll start to purchase craft brews, and then wonder how you can clone them for yourself!


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 11, 2008)

what is a blowoff tube and where do I get one for the next batch? lol


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 11, 2008)

Beer Foam is nice......if is in my glass. lol


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 11, 2008)

Masta, yup, it is a Brewhouse Kit. yup, it is a 7.9 gal bucket. Nope, obviously it isn't big enough!! hahahaha


Where do I get a blow house thinigie?


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry, Blowoff hose?


----------



## Dean (Apr 11, 2008)

if the hole in your bucket lid is big enough, fit at least a 1/2" inner diameter hose into the hole, and then place the other end of that hose in a pail/bowl of water. This basically makes a big airlock, but allows enough foam to blow through without seeping out of the sides, etc.

Here's a photo:


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2008)

I have the Cream Ale kit and will probably mix all together in 1 primary and then split it into 2 buckets. I will be doing all grain batches soon and will have to buy a 10 gallon bucket soon.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 12, 2008)

I make mostall of my batches in either a 7.9 plastic bucket or my 7.5 gallon conical. I have never had a krausen blow through the airlock on that size. I have had them erupt in a 6.5 gallon carboy though. I just made an all grain dry stout. Not much krausen on it at all. I used the White Labs Irish Ale yeast.


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 12, 2008)

smurfe, note to self, need a 10 gal primary bucket for beer and NEW primary bucket for my wine.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2008)

UAV, is this a 7.9 gallon bucket or a 6.5 bucket?


----------



## smurfe (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, I spoke to soon. I just checked the beer fridge and I have sticky sweet stout wort all over the conical and fridge! I had a major eruption! I did have the fermenter pretty full. I should knew better.*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2008)

JINX! You had to go and say something didnt you!


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 13, 2008)

Wade, rofl. Sorry buddy.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2008)

I havent started mine yet, poor Smurf had blow off though! UAV, what size bucket were you using, a 6.5 or 7.9 gallon?


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 13, 2008)

Wade, it was my primary bucket for wine. So I am guessing it is the 6.5 gal. bucket.


Got to order 2 new buckets from George. One for wine and the 10 gal for beer. Whoa is me.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2008)

You should check out your primary bucket and see if its really a 6.5. You wont want to do a big red kit in that small of a bucket.


----------



## uavwmn (May 6, 2008)

Dean, did you lock your lid down on your primary bucket?
I am definitely using a blow off tube!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 6, 2008)

I have always locked down the lid on primary for beer. May be an extra unneeded precaution, but I think along the lines that it is more susceptible to infection due to the process and lower abv. Blow of tubes on all mine just in case!


----------



## Dean (May 6, 2008)

I have nothing but loose fitting lids on my primaries, so there is not even a way to lock down a lid.


----------



## nanook37 (May 13, 2008)

If you don't have any, get some defoamer (many stores that carry more beer making stuff carry it) It helps keep the fermentation managable (and doesn't effect the end head retention) and even works in the boil to keep the wort from foaming all over your range or floor.


----------

